# Who uses Otiker clamps for their pex?



## Leviathan (Mar 14, 2010)

In oregon and wash. at least, I've seen a TON of it. I've used both Otiker and copper crimp, and expanding/wirsbo.

I'd like to hear some review and opinions of Otiker success or failure.

Levi


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Hello

Here in Pregon I use them all the time, no problem to speak of.

Welcome to PZ


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

People are starting to use them here.


----------



## ranman (Jan 24, 2010)

i like the ss clamps. they seam to have less room for user error.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

All copper here, I rarely see the SS clamps. I tried them once and had problems. Being that copper never was a problem for me, I just switched back to copper crimps as they were known to work.


----------



## express (Nov 22, 2008)

All copper here, I did use the otiker clamps on black poly when I did underground sprinklers. If we did have a drip or 2 it didn't matter


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

You mean the "ear" type pinch clamp? I don't use them in the field (or at least I haven't yet) but I bought a tool and some various sized rings that I keep in my camper for emergency repairs.

They hold very well and the bonus is that you only need one fairly inexpensive tool to do all sizes. I'm still a copper crimp fanatic and wirsbo drives me bananas. inch:


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

I've used them for a few years now and not a problem.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I've been using them for quite a while no problems here...:thumbup:


----------



## M5Plumb (Oct 2, 2008)

SS Oetiker rings. that's what I'm using. No problems.


----------



## ranman (Jan 24, 2010)

Miguel said:


> You mean the "ear" type pinch clamp? I don't use them in the field (or at least I haven't yet) but I bought a tool and some various sized rings that I keep in my camper for emergency repairs.
> 
> They hold very well and the bonus is that you only need one fairly inexpensive tool to do all sizes. I'm still a copper crimp fanatic and wirsbo drives me bananas. inch:



why bananas with wirsbo? what brand is your fav?


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I started using the Oetiker SS cinch rings from Wolverine Brass. They are alot easier to get a proper crimp with, especially in a tight spot. 

Anyone know of any issues with the SS cinch rings? I may switch to using them on my remodels, but the connections make me nervous. Who else uses SS cinch rings?


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

I've been using them for several years now.... Not one single problem. I love ss.....


----------



## trick1 (Sep 18, 2008)

I use them primarily for beverage work.

No issues so far.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

The copper crimp rings are the tried and true method, but there is always a chance to crimp it wrong because the crimpers blind you when you crimp. I like how the SS cinch rings allow you to see where you are crimping.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

I use the Viega pure flow system.


----------



## DJenek (May 4, 2011)

Haven't heard of any issues either.


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

I have used both but prefer copper


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Been using Zurn QickClamp for about 3 yrs with no problems.

http://www.zurn.com/images/pdf/ZPM07194.pdf


----------



## DDP667 (Jul 3, 2012)

we are currently involved in litagation against Oetiker for the ss crimp rings, they continue to break and are flooding homes in our area. They are breaking and causing serious damage to homes and thier are three insurance companies subrogating as well. So please be aware that the fittings may not be the only problem


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

DDP667 said:


> we.....


An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I wouldn't credit much of the previous poster saying they are having flooding issues. But, I have stop using the Otiker cinch rings as we where having leaks. I won't use them ever again. We use copper crimp rings or wirsbo expansion. Have had good luck with either of those systems.


----------

